# 57454 VS 57456



## klapetri@ilovemygyn.com (Jun 23, 2020)

Difference between 57454 and 57456


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 23, 2020)

Do you have a CPT book?

57454: Colposcopy of the cervix including upper/adjacent vagina, with biopsy(s) of the cervix and endocervical curettage.
57456: Colposcopy of the cervix including upper/adjacent vagina, with endocervical curettage.


----------



## ellawallace (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello, 
The difference between the two codes is 57454 is with a cervical biopsy and the ecc( endocervical curettage ) and code 57456 is only with the ecc without an cervical biopsy. Hope that helps


----------

